# why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6?



## owdy (Nov 22, 2001)

aren't we all pretty 'into' our cars? shouldn't people know this? Just curious.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (owdy)*

Some people are just getting into it. They just don't know yet.
If you really understand engines, it's difficult to understand people who don't know what to look for to identify different engines.
I mean, how hard can it be to tell the diff between a 15 degree and a 90 degree V6? If you don't know what that angle even refers to, then it would be damn hard.
Add that to how afraid people must be to ask ANY question on here, given the evisceration that comes to anyone who doesn't know something.
It makes it really hard to even COME to this site considering what a$$holes people have become.
I mean DAMN.... if you don't want to answer a question, don't freaking answer it!!!! There's simply no need to go pissing all over someone because you don't like their question.
End of Rant. I'm just getting sick of people's attitude.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (VWCabrioDM)*

^, ouch, well I can understand why people get into here by accicdent, they know what engine they have, its just this engine is located right next to the VR6, and most people don't even go to the technical section, and just click where it says V6, I try to keep my piss in my pants, but I let them know there in the wrong forum!!!


----------



## gimpstang (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

I have a question. Is the 98 Passat offered with the VR6 engine as well as the 30v V6? My friend and I are having a bit of a disagreement
Thanks guys
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bob1 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (owdy)*

embarrassed to admit this but about three months ago traded in our horrible Subaru H6 VDC for a Passat 4Mo and I thought that the engines were the same except for the number of valves.


----------



## xX GLI guy Xx (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bob1)*

ATTN Bboble: I'm sorry that I clicked on the link BELOW the one I meant to click. If it's so offensive then you should just go start your own forum somwhere where nobody clicks on the wrong heading, nobody makes mistakes, and where there are absolutely no questions about peoples' cars because, hey, they know everything they need to know already. Appreciate it.

[Modified by xX GLI guy Xx, 9:41 AM 12-16-2002]


[Modified by xX GLI guy Xx, 9:41 AM 12-16-2002]


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (xX GLI guy Xx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ATTN Bboble: I'm sorry that I clicked on the link BELOW the one I meant to click. If it's so offensive then you should just go start your own forum somwhere where nobody clicks on the wrong heading, nobody makes mistakes, and where there are absolutely no questions about peoples' cars because, hey, they know everything they need to know already. Appreciate it.

[Modified by xX GLI guy Xx, 9:41 AM 12-16-2002]

[Modified by xX GLI guy Xx, 9:41 AM 12-16-2002][HR][/HR]​I was never offended by it, I think you took it the wrong way, I was saying that I can understand the problem, and that I let people know there in the wrong forum, what is wrong with that??? BTW, what was wrong with the Subaru, why was it horrible(bob1) I agree they, but just curious why you didn't like it???


----------



## Bob1 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

Bboble, our '01 H6 VDC used coolant-no leaks- almost as fast as fuel and SOA finally wrote us a letter and said not to bring it back for service as they would not spend any more time on it.
They also could not fix our '00 with the infamous front end noise.
SOA really did us a favor, had they not behaved so badly we never would have known how superior the Passat is!


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bob1)*

My Father had a 95' Subaru Legacy L, and I was allways fixing something on that car, it had soooo, sooooo many problems... Glad you moved up to the Passat, not to mention it is cheapier isn't it???


----------



## Bob1 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

The Passat was more expensive somewhere near 31,400 I believe. The VDC-very dumb car-was just over 30. But it was worth every penney to be rid of the Outback and all the swell folks in Cherry Hill; alot of people were reporting similar problems and I feel sorry for them as Subaru has no intention of doing anything, except pressure testing the vehicles....
If you or anyone else is interested in the H6 and front end noise problem go over to Edmunds.com and search the posts, just keep in mind that it is a very heavily censored forum. I believe that the manufacturers dictate policy in general and SOA and Fuji Heavy own the Subaru boards and their moderators in particular.
Quite unlike here where one can state the good and the bad on Volkswagen 
products.
The really good news is that in just over 6,000 miles we have not had to add a molecule of coolant the H6 (horrible six) would have used well over a pint!


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bob1)*

It sounds like you really hated the Subaru, and have some great nick names for it... Well, I am not interested, or will ever be interested in one... I just can't stand them. Another question, which car takes off faster??? I bet it is the Passat, but let me know if Im wrong!!!


----------



## Bob1 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

Seat of the pants impression-from the line- is that they are about the same which is quite a statement as the Subaru had a significant advantage in the hp output. The Passat does the job in a more refined manner, quietly, much more quietly than the H6. Admittedly the lack of noise would enhance my impression of speed, but the drive systems are very much different and perhaps 4Motion helps from a start. In fact the absence of noise is the striking impression when comparing the Passat to the Outback both mechanical and road, the VW gives the impression is that is machined out of a single piece of iron.
Something else we do not miss is the noticeable rocking, side to side, inherent to the Subaru boxer (especially the H6) and this is funny because on our oilhead BMW GS (bike) it is an enduring quality; go figure.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bob1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Something else we do not miss is the noticeable rocking, side to side, inherent to the Subaru boxer (especially the H6) and this is funny because on our oilhead BMW GS (bike) it is an enduring quality; go figure.[HR][/HR]​Wow, I never heard of that happending, I wonder if it happends to Porsches...??? It makes sense since the Pistons are pushing out wards, and than back in, and both sides are doing it at the same time... Makes sense, one would think that each side would cancel the other out... But, Its a Subaru, still wonder if Porsches do it, I doubt it!!!


----------



## Zero4875 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

I think it feels damn cool when your rev the 30V and the car shakes side to side.










[Modified by Zero4875, 8:07 PM 12-29-2002]


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Zero4875)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think it feels damn cool when your rev the 30V and the car shakes side to side.









[Modified by Zero4875, 8:07 PM 12-29-2002][HR][/HR]​Thats new to me!!!


----------



## Zero4875 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

I have a stock suspension; not sure if you do or not but jab the throttle. You'll feel it.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Zero4875)*

On mine with the stock "sport" suspension it does not do this.
My old '68 Dodge Dart on the other hand.... it would do this.


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (owdy)*

They're both 2.8 V6's. Most car dealers don't get it and that's where a lot of non-car people get their info. Plus the Passat used to have the VR6. The Passat gets the 1.8t just like everything on this side of the pond as well so most people probably assume the V6's are the same too.


----------



## Zero4875 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (vuu16v)*

Of course it's a totally different 1.8T... but that's besides the point.


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Zero4875)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Of course it's a totally different 1.8T... but that's besides the point.







[HR][/HR]​If I'm not mistaken, one sits in the bay a little funny.







You see my point though. Car people don't get it or care.


----------



## Zero4875 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (vuu16v)*

Whatever makes the g's, mang.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (owdy)*

Wow, this must be the biggest post on this forum, and its not even related to the 30V engine!!!


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wow, this must be the biggest post on this forum, and its not even related to the 30V engine!!![HR][/HR]​Does that make you sad?


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (vuu16v)*

Yes. It is sad.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (vuu16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wow, this must be the biggest post on this forum, and its not even related to the 30V engine!!!Does that make you sad?







[HR][/HR]​Makes me want to cry... Not really, but it is sad!!!


----------



## Zero4875 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

Perhaps things would liven up a little if Autotech would make some cams or somethin... i dunno.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Zero4875)*

Right you are, the 30V is not a huge tunner, other than a PES Supercharger, or the basics!!!


----------



## Zero4875 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

Ever so slightly OT:
Actually, a friend of mine is applying to the Vehicle Research Institute up here at Western Washington University, and they have a cam grinding machine, so we'll see...


----------



## owdy (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (owdy)*

wow, nice to see that I came back and there was such a response. I wasn't trying to be a jerk or anything, just seems to be a lot of people asking questions about the VR6 in this forum. that's what I meant. but at least we got off on a tangent. wuhoo subaru!!
G http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (owdy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wow, nice to see that I came back and there was such a response. I wasn't trying to be a jerk or anything, just seems to be a lot of people asking questions about the VR6 in this forum. that's what I meant. but at least we got off on a tangent. wuhoo subaru!!
G http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Glad to have you back, in this busy forum!!!


----------



## wolfsburg2 (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (owdy)*

most people really aren't into cars, enough to research anything, so misconceptions are abound on the internet


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (wolfsburg2)*

I am making this the 32nd post, WOW, that must be a record for this forum, and the best part is, it is totally off subject...
Can this be locked???


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

Who'da thought there'd be this much pissing and moaning in this forum?


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

Noooooooo!!!!!! It's a thread.... let it live......


----------



## VeeReihenmotor6 (Jan 28, 2000)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (VWCabrioDM)*

On a side note,
I found that it's really easy to take off the 30V plastic engine shrouds parts on top and in the front and get a good look at the timing belt.







And I just changed the oil. Ask me about the belly pan ! 
Please! We need something in this forum, even a discussion on air filter changes would be most gratifying!














Who makes the best spark plugs! How much oil does your V6 burn! Who's engine makes a funny "warbling" sound at idle! ??
Sorry, I kinda had too much coffee today........(grins strangely)




[Modified by VeeReihenmotor6, 7:59 PM 1-6-2003]


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (VeeReihenmotor6)*

I found that replacing my filter with a K&N drop-in was easy.
My engine does not warble.
I don't even want to think what evil lurks in that belly pan. I assume it is a complete nightmare to deal with unless you have a lift at your disposal?
Is there really any value in a visual inspection of the timing belt? I mean, it should never get to the point where it's started showing visible signs of serious wear, because at that point it's probably almost too late... As in, waiting that long is likely to result in the mating dance of the pistons and valves...

Edit:
OMG. It's a 2 page thread in the 2.8l technical forum!










[Modified by VWCabrioDM, 9:45 PM 1-6-2003]


----------



## VeeReihenmotor6 (Jan 28, 2000)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (VWCabrioDM)*

Well perhaps I'm imagining the warble noise. But there is huge value in inspecting your timing belt. Mostly for fluid contamination. Oil on your timing belt means that it's life is shortened. It's free to look at...that's all the dealer guys are doing when they charge you for a timing belt inspection. 
The belly pan thing is a secret for those that do their own oil changes


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (VeeReihenmotor6)*

Ahh, fluid contamination. That makes sense.
I *want* to do my oil changes... always have in the past. Unless it's totally horrible.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (VeeReihenmotor6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]On a side note,
I found that it's really easy to take off the 30V plastic engine shrouds parts on top and in the front and get a good look at the timing belt.







And I just changed the oil. Ask me about the belly pan ! 
Please! We need something in this forum, even a discussion on air filter changes would be most gratifying!














Who makes the best spark plugs! How much oil does your V6 burn! Who's engine makes a funny "warbling" sound at idle! ??
Sorry, I kinda had too much coffee today........(grins strangely)
[Modified by VeeReihenmotor6, 7:59 PM 1-6-2003][HR][/HR]​Warbling??? I have a similar sound... I believe it is the variable intake...(let me know if you want to know more)... Yes this forum should have more usfully Info, just make a new thread and see what happends!!!
And yes, It is very easy to look at the timing belt... And the sad thing is, when I look at mine, it is loose...


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

quote:[HR][/HR]And yes, It is very easy to look at the timing belt... And the sad thing is, when I look at mine, it is loose...[HR][/HR]​The things you find sad are bewildering.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (vuu16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]And yes, It is very easy to look at the timing belt... And the sad thing is, when I look at mine, it is loose...The things you find sad are bewildering.[HR][/HR]​Well, vuu16V what do you make of my problem???


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

quote:[HR][/HR]And yes, It is very easy to look at the timing belt... And the sad thing is, when I look at mine, it is loose...The things you find sad are bewildering.
Well, vuu16V what do you make of my problem???[HR][/HR]​Why do you assume something is wrong. It doesn't have to be guitar string tight to function correctly. Unless it's showing other signs of trouble, ie; hesitation, loss of power or missing, don't worry about it.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (vuu16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]And yes, It is very easy to look at the timing belt... And the sad thing is, when I look at mine, it is loose...The things you find sad are bewildering.
Well, vuu16V what do you make of my problem???Why do you assume something is wrong. It doesn't have to be guitar string tight to function correctly. Unless it's showing other signs of trouble, ie; hesitation, loss of power or missing, don't worry about it.[HR][/HR]​This time you are right... I was talking to a tech, and he said it was fine, so...
However If you want to help out them, why does the car shake at idle???
Maybe because when belt was installed they missed a tooth(installed on tooth off)???


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This time you are right... I was talking to a tech, and he said it was fine, so...[HR][/HR]​Glad I passed this test.








quote:[HR][/HR]However If you want to help out them, why does the car shake at idle???
Maybe because when belt was installed they missed a tooth(installed on tooth off)???[HR][/HR]​Maybe the timing is off a little causing a miss. Or you're on your way to becoming a coilpack failure statistic. I'm still fairly green when it comes to the Audi V6's. Only had ours for four months now.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (vuu16v)*

Luckily the V6 doesn't have the Coilpacks... But I was thinking the same... Timing might be off!!! I got one misfire code once, but was only on Cylinder 5, so...


----------



## VeeReihenmotor6 (Jan 28, 2000)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

Don't make too much of light shaking at idle with a V6. They are not the best engine configuration for smoothness. The 30V is one of the best in this regard.
It's pretty much impossible for your "timing" to be off with your Passat.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (VeeReihenmotor6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...It's pretty much impossible for your "timing" to be off with your Passat. [HR][/HR]​Why is that, if when it was installed they installed it a tooth off???
The other thing is it feels like it isn't as smooth at high RPM so...


----------



## VeeReihenmotor6 (Jan 28, 2000)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (Bboble)*

Sorry I meant ignition timing. Yes, it is certainly possible to install a timing belt wrong. I missunderstood you, sir


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: why is it hard for people to tell the diff between our 2.8 30v and the VR6? (VeeReihenmotor6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry I meant ignition timing. Yes, it is certainly possible to install a timing belt wrong. I missunderstood you, sir







[HR][/HR]​No Problem... I agree it is hard to get timing for, Electrically speaking,,, But mechanical it is easy!!!
Sir... Why thank you your honor!!!


----------



## 2000glxstick (Nov 27, 2000)

*Belly Pan fun and other routine maintenance*

I just recently passed 20,000 miles just a couple months shy of three years in the car. Because of the dealer-included service through the warranty period, this was my first oil-change. I did it myself, since that what I have always done. I bought some new plastic ramps at Walmart because my old metal ones were a little steep. These plastic ones don't raise the car as high, but I'm glad to report no scraping issues. Immediately realized I would have to remove the belly pan, but wasn't afraid because I had done that for years with a skid plate on a 4x4. I will say afterward though that it was much more of a pain. My biggest complaint in comparison to the aformentioned skid-plate is over the plastic fasteners. How long do they really expect this design to last?!?! Anyway, once the belly pan is off, the oil filter is really easy to get to and doesn't drip all over a bunch of other things so I like that part of the design. I've changed over to synthetic at 20,000 because I feel the engine is sufficiently broken in. I had thought that my oil consumption had pretty much gone away, but it seems to be back now that I've switched to synthetic. My results won't be reliable until I go at least a couple oil changes.
I found the air filter and cabin filters to be more of a pain to change than I would like, but certainly not in the hard category. Also, thank God for the wiper arms that stand up making blade swaps or refills an easy chore. My wife's Taurus is a model for how not to design wiper arms. 
This was my first car with lug bolts instead of studs and nuts, but it doesn't significantly make tire rotation any harder because you've still got the hub center as an assist whilst trying to fit the first lug bolt through the wheel.
That's about it...enjoy your car and keep it in top shape.


----------



## owdy (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Belly Pan fun and other routine maintenance (2000glxstick)*

wow, that's a long one. (yes I know I started this post and I only return to it every few weeks, hey, I've been busy). While I've got your attention. here's some problems I'm having with my 30v (which will be for sale after i fix everything - the whole car, not just the engine)
OK here goes - 
#1. Rattle from the exhaust under downshifting/deceleration conditions and hard neutral revving. Sounds like something is cracked/broken in the downpipe or cat. Also faint exhaust smell (well my brother smelled it, I did not, but he's a real gear head and has lots of experience with fixing cars so I trust him)
#2. Strange scraping sound when brakes are applied. comes from the front, does not happen EVERY time, buthappens a lot. had rotors/pads replaced and problem still exists. scraping coincides with wheelspeed. getting very annoying and it's affecting brake performance.
anyone got any ideas?
Thanks,
G
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[Modified by owdy, 8:15 PM 1-16-2003]


[Modified by owdy, 8:15 PM 1-16-2003]


----------

